# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressieve gedachten

## talosa

hallo allemaal,
ik ben een vrouw van 36 jaar
ik snap niets meer van mezelf of wil niets meer van mezelf begrijpen ik weet het echt niet meer.
Er komt totaal niets meer uit mijn handen niets wil meer lukken lijkt het wel.
Ben al bijna twee maanden bezig met mijn huis op orden aan het krijgen maar het is nog een troep pak het hier op en zet het daar weer neer, totaal niets uit mijn handen kunnen krijgen.
Het zou zo heerlijk zijn om nu gaan te slapen en nooit maar dan ook nooit waker te worden maar het ergste achter deze gedachten zijn ik heb een dochter van 6 jaar achter me staan en een man,
ze zijn hartstikke lief voor me maar ik voel me toch zo ik vindt het verschrikkelijk maar nog mijn man laat staan mijn dochter weten van deze gedachten, het lukt me gewoon niet om hier met iemand over te praten ook al heb ik het al zo dikwils geprobeerd. 
ik wordt gek vanmezelf en bang erbij
hopeloos iemand

----------


## boeskoolgirl

Hallo Talose,
mmmm dat komt bij mij een beetje over, alsof je in een behoorlijke dip zit.
als jij jou zo slecht voelt, dan kan ik mij er wel iets bij voorstellen dat je er niet over durft te praten.
voor mijn gevoel zit er wel meer achter.
je mag mij altijd een b.p. tje sturen.
gr Carla

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 
het is idd niet makkelijk om er met iemand over te praten. Het lijkt mij ook alsof je zelf niet goed weet wat er mis is of mis gaat. Ikzelf zit ook een beetje met zo'n probleem. Zelf praat ik er in mijn omgeving ook niet echt over, want de meeste mensen lijken het ook niet echt te begrijpen. Soms lijkt het idd makkelijker om gewoon eeuwig te blijven slapen he. En we zouden het niet eens erg vinden zolang er maar niemand overblijft die ons kan missen. Ook al is het geen troost, je bent zeker niet alleen en ik sta altijd klaar om te luisteren.

Groetjes

----------


## Yv

Uit ervaring weet ik dat het goed voelt om je gevoel creatief kwijt te kunnen. Bijvoorbeeld door te schilderen, te tekenen of te boetseren. Een cursus geeft je net dat zetje wat je nodig hebt. Want je komt dan ook in een creatieve omgeving. Als je het thuis in je uppie gaat doen, denk je snel van ach laat maar. Je moet uit een vicieuze cirkel komen van depressief voelen en dat kun je alleen doen door iets te gaan doen. Want denken helpt je alleen maar meer in de put.

----------


## Earth

Soms heb ik ook het gedacht van hoe tof het moet zijn gewoon te gaan slapen en nooit meer op te staan.
Maar je mag de moet zeker niet opgeven, ik begrijp wel dat het moeilijk is om er met iemand over te praten en met iemand uit je buurt raad ik ook niet aan omdat ze zoals "freaky_sandje" zegt het niet zullen begrijpen, ik raad je liever aan om met een psycholoog erover te praten, die mensen zijn er speciaal voor opgeleid en zullen je een beter gevoel geven als je het er met hun over hebt.
Eigenlijk heeft je man het recht om het te weten zoals je zelf ook wel weet kan dit anders aflopen dan dat jij zou denken.
En er bestaan ook zo een clubs om van depressiviteit af te komen, ik raad je echt aan van zo een eens op te zoeken.

Geef de moed zeker niet op!

Earth.

----------


## Petra717

@ talosa, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
Voel je als iets beter? En is het geluk met het opruimen van je huis of geniet nu lekker van de zonnestraaltjes? 

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## irene1953

ook ik heb dit gevoel al jaren, niemand die me echt kent, zelf mijn man en kinderen niet, geheimen zijn niet goed, daarom schrijf ik in een dagboek, die ik een naam gegeven heb, net alsof ik tegen een mens spreek,het helpt echt voor mij
irene1953
--------------------------
hoop niet teveel op iets wat misschien nooit gebeurd

----------

